# Chacarilla, Surco



## roberto_vp

Este thread es un recorrido por la zona de Chacarilla, en el distrito de Santiago de Surco.como no es una zona muy conocida he incluído mapas para la parte del recorrido que corresponde a las fotos.

Comenzaré por la Av. Velasco Astete desde el cruce con la Av. Caminos del Inca hasta la entrada de la Av. Monterrico Chico.








Restaurante penadería don Mamino en el cruce antes mecionado, en realidad al estar del otro lado de la avenida pertenece a Las Gardenias.










El mismo cruce desde más lejos:










Vista de la berma central de la avenida hacia Chacarilla, en esta parte se carcteriza por tener solamente palmeras.










Una iglesia al inicio de Reynaldo Vivanco, no sé como se llama.










Otra vista de la avenida, ese edificio de la derecha está un poco feo para la zona...










Calle Los Virreyes:










Un pequeño parque pegado a la avenida, rodeado por edificios de departamentos:



















Otra foto de la Velasco Astete:










Entrada a la Av. La Floresta, se inicia aquí y termina casi llegando a la Av. Primavera










Entrada a la Av. Monterrico Chico:



















Vista de la Av. Monterrico Chico:










A partir de aquí cambian los árboles de la avenida por unos más frondosos y agradables.



















Edificios en Velasco Astete:










Sigiendo por la avenida...










Falta aún muchísimas fotos!


----------



## J Block

Las fotos están bravazas Roberto! Tengo una prima que vive por ahí, sin duda Chacarilla es una de las zonas más exclusivas de Surco y San Borja (creo que ambos distritos comparten la urbanización).


----------



## Juan1912

Buenas fotos, se ve que es una zona bastante ordenada, limpia y tranquila.


----------



## Anlysixth

J Block said:


> Las fotos están bravazas Roberto! Tengo una prima que vive por ahí, sin duda Chacarilla es una de las zonas más exclusivas de *Surco y San Borja (creo que ambos distritos comparten la urbanización)*.


Seeep


----------



## Miraflorino

*casi casi le tomas fotos a los edificios donde viven...*

la hermana de mi papá y una querida amiga de mi pareja en la cuadra 14 de la Velasco Astete y del edificio en la cuadra 12 de mi amiga Jessica... la zona está muy bonita,han hecho numerosos edificios de 4 y 5 pisos... el tanque blanco casi en el cruce con Caminos del Inca es emblemático...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gusta la forma como has mostrado Chacarilla, pero el edificio mostrado en la 5ta foto esta bien feito eh como que les emocionó los cristales, en fin . Salu2 Roberto


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me gusta.

Que hayan hecho edificios de no mas de 5 pisos le da un aire mas urbano y residencial. 

Excelentes fotos, bien tomadas y logradas. 

Me encantan las áreas verdes y sobre todo esa zona en si, porque es tranquila y bella.


----------



## Aedus

Buenas fotos. Nos muestra una linda zona, ordenada, tranquila, mucho mas residencial que comercial.


----------



## dra.naths

jeje gracias x las fotos Roberto.. y por poner el mapa.. casi siempre me pierdo por ahi :nuts: jiji..



roberto_vp said:


> Una iglesia al inicio de Reynaldo Vivanco, no sé como se llama.


^^ si no me equivoco, es la Iglesia de San José y Santa Beatriz de Silva ... es el que está detrás del MAPFRE no?.. 



Miraflorino said:


> el tanque blanco casi en el cruce con Caminos del Inca es emblemático...


^^ jaja! un amigo vive cerca al tanque.. nunca me aprendí su dirección, solo se que es a una cuadra del tanque


----------



## darkangel87

Mi barrio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlos07

Bonita la zona, muy apacible y residencial.


----------



## roberto_vp

Gracias por los comentarios, no se preocupen que sí verán aquí los tanques tan peculiares que tenemos, estos se encuentran en la Av. Caminos del Inca.
Naths gracias por el dato, efectivamente es la que está detrás de Mapfre.


----------



## darkangel87

Si sigues por Velasco Astete llegaràs a mi casa!!! la cual no veo hace dos anos asi que te quedarè tremendamente agradecido!!!! (apenas cruzando Monte Umbroso )


----------



## fayo

hermosas fotos y una zona apta para vivir...


----------



## Lia_01

*Roberto muy bonitas tus fotos. La semana pasada estuve por ahí en uno de los Montes...Monte....:lol:recogí de la casa de mi prima una canasta (sólo la canasta:lol que le había llevado con un gatito de regalo a mi sobrino. Muy hermosa zona, demasiado tranquila, silenciosa, muy fashion, vivir ahí yo no porque me gusta "la ciudad".
La verdad es que ni sé llegar, ni sé salir, me pierdo:nuts:*


----------



## papiriqui

hay una "chacarilla surcana" y otra "chacarilla san borjina"..esta zona ,es conocida por su verdor,, anchas avenidas de hermozos jardines...y casas..se pone muy bonito por navidad.cuando decoran las casas de monte umbroso (?) no recuerdo bien el nombre d la calle.
pero no solo la zona residencial es excelente..si no la comercial ,,quede sorprendido.....cuando regrese a lima despues d un tiempo,, la cantidad de cafes y restaurantes q han abierto por la avenida angamos!!!.. hay una buena variedad gastronomica .
lo unico malo ,,es q hay q caminar con cuidado ,,cuando vas por el puente primavera,, q es un caos... aveces las combis se paran en medio d la pista...y
(disculpen si me voy del tema) sieeempre hay patas por ahi ,,q estan parados mirando a todo el mundo (parecen ser choros),, estan ahi horas. de horas. no conversan con nadie,,,,, no agarran combis..pulula mucho "amigo d los ajeno"


----------



## Lia_01

*Chacarilla a la izquierda de la avenida Primavera pertenece a San Borja y a la derecha al distrito de Surco. Es un barrio bastante solitario para caminar. *


----------



## J Block

Hay varios restaurantes en esa zona de Primavera, entre ellos San Antonio, José Antonio, Bocatta y T'anta.


----------



## roberto_vp

El puente ya no es Chacarilla creo... pero si concuerdo en que la Av. Angamos (Primavera) no es lo más bonito de la zona aunque en esta parte se ubica "lo mejorcito" de la avenida como los locales de varios restaurantes muy reconocidos.


----------



## papiriqui

roberto_vp said:


> El puente ya no es Chacarilla creo... pero si concuerdo en que la Av. Angamos (Primavera) no es lo más bonito de la zona aunque en esta parte se ubica "lo mejorcito" de la avenida como los locales de varios restaurantes muy reconocidos.


me parece q panamericana ,, separa a monterrico de "las chacarillas"..en todo caso estaria en el limite.

por cierto roberto vp..muy buenas tomas!!!


----------



## papiriqui

tambien ahi por wong ,,vi q habia un boulevar,,lleno de "chupodromos" como la "barca" , se pone bien bacan,,lo unico,, q no puedes conversar , por lo alta q esta la musica...y es una alternativa ( pa la gente d la zona) de no estar gastando taxi.....para ir hacia los otros puntos "juerguisticos" de lima
pero si quieres un plan mas "tranqui",, es ir al tanta o cafe san antonio..( creo q ya estoy viejo)


----------



## CessTenn

Que sorpresa! El lugar se ve limpio, bien cuidado y ordenado kay:


----------



## kaMetZa

Buenas fotos Roberto!! !


----------



## roberto_vp

Estoy sorprendido (y agradecido) con la cantidas de comentarios con los que recibieron este tema. Llegamos a la seguna página y eso significa... más fotos!

Siguiendo por Velasco Astete (darkangel, el recorrido regresa luego a esta avenida) este recorrido toma un desvío para ingresar a otra de las calles principales de la zona, Monte Umbroso. Es aquí donde el tráfico aumenta en diciembre por todos quienes desean admirar las ya casi tradicionales decoraciones navideñas en las casas de esta calle, casi un festival de luces.

En fin, primero, el respectivo mapa:








Comenzamos en la esquina de Velasco Astete con Monte Umbroso:



















Siguiendo por Monte Umbroso...



















Calle Ganoza:










Tras una cuadra y media se encuentra el parque Canción Criolla (así dice en el mapa de las Páginas Amarillas )














































Volviendo a Monte Umbroso:










Casas y edificios conviven sin opacarse...










Me gusta este:










Nuevos edificios en camino, muchas construcciones en la zona.



















Edificio en la cuadra 4:



















Y aún faltan bastantes!


----------



## J Block

Bravazas las fotos Roberto! Justo por Monte Umbroso vive una prima, es una zona bien tranquila y verde. 

Espero ver las demás fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ajajà!!! que buena tanda de fotazos.

Sip, coincido con Bruno, està muy cute la zona... aunque estoy temiendo que no hay nadie por ahì viviendo jajajaja, solo he podido contar a ojo de pàjaro unas 5 personas entre empleados de la construcciòn y por ahì unos caminantes bien lejanos.

Era domingo??

Chèvere la contribuciòn, esas zonas tan apacibles son tremendamente urbanas y me encantan porque me recuerda el lugar donde yo vivìa de chica.

Gracias


----------



## roberto_vp

No Vane no era domingo, las tomé ayer (martes) en la mañana, calculo que a eso de las 11. En las calles hay casi solamente trabajadores de las construcciones y empleadas del hogar limpiado o yendo a hacer las compras. Esta zona es desolada de por sí porque es casi completamante residencial, con excepción de la parte cerca al C.C. Caminos del Inca.


----------



## darkangel87

nunca me habia dado cuenta (quizas porque vivia ahi) pero ahora viendo las fotos, veo a chacarilla tan... tan... suburbana!!! me acabo de sentir como salido de Desperate Housewives!!!! hahaha gracias!!!


----------



## kaMetZa

darkangel87 said:


> nunca me habia dado cuenta (quizas porque vivia ahi) pero ahora viendo las fotos, veo a chacarilla tan... tan... suburbana!!! me acabo de sentir como salido de Desperate Housewives!!!! hahaha gracias!!!












:|

Muy chévere el thread Roberto!!! (= Me vacilan tus fotos!!!


----------



## waver

Maravillosas, preciosas ! Una de las mejores zonas de Lima. Las casas y los edificios conviven sin opacarse porque han diseñado los edificios con menos de seis pisos y algunos son muy originales.

Las calles con nombre de "Monte" son hermosas y son un clásico visitarlas por fiestas de fin de año !

La Chacarilla mas extensa es la de Surco, la que corresponde a San Borja esta mas cerca del "Pentagonito". Las dos son muy bonitas.

Con amplios jardines y restaurantes de lujo es una zona muy agradable.

Con respecto a sus desventajas, tiene algunos puntos flacos, como ya lo mencionaron anteriormente, la inseguridad que presenta la Av. Primavera (Angamos Este) y personalmente me disgusta un poco la central de Edelsur en el cruce con Caminos del Inca, debería ser reubicada. Tambien deben controlar el crecimiento comercial en las primeras cuadras de Caminos del Inca que esta creciendo sin control.

Por lo demás, bacanes las fotos !


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Vane, yo ni siquiera veo a los pájaros...


Chévere la zona, pero para alguien que es amante de la calma y el silencio al 100%. 


PD: Al final llegaste a salir, Roberto. Te hubieras dado un salto por el Rímac, como te dije...


----------



## Lia_01

roberto_vp said:


> No Vane no era domingo, las tomé ayer (martes) en la mañana, calculo que a eso de las 11. En las calles hay casi solamente trabajadores de las construcciones y empleadas del hogar limpiado o yendo a hacer las compras. Esta zona es desolada de por sí porque es casi completamante residencial, con excepción de la parte cerca al C.C. Caminos del Inca.


*Roberto, te vi, te vi, te vi. También tomé fotos, hemos estado en el mismo sitio, a la misma hora??? . Telepatía??? No se ve gente, eso sí, hay serenos que cuidan, empleadas del hogar habré visto sólo 2 o 3, perros 2. Un viejito, y un par de viejitas en el parque César Vallejo. No me gustó el parque Bella Luz, muy insípido, sin bancas. Le falta VIDA a esta urbanización. En esa zona si no manejas estás frito, no hay nada cerca, quería tomarme una Coca Cola pero nada, ni una bodeguita por ahí:lol: el CC Caminos del Inca está como a 10 cuadras:cheers:. Es verdad, tampoco he escuchado pájaros como en el Olivar de San Isidro por ejemplo. Pero para mis migrañas si sería ideal vivir ahí, en silencio total, pero las pruebas de los aviones de la FAP si me pusieron los nervios de punta*


----------



## roberto_vp

Bueno, mis respuestas...



papiriqui said:


> tambien ahi por wong ,,vi q habia un boulevar,,lleno  de "chupodromos" como la "barca" , se pone bien bacan


JAJAJAJA LA BARRA!!! un chupódromo por completo! :cheers: :nuts:



darkangel87 said:


> veo a chacarilla tan... tan... suburbana!!! me acabo de sentir como salido de Desperate Housewives!!!!


Debe ser porque muchas de las casas tienen un retiro de como 5 metros, al estilo de, precisamente, los suburbios americanos; además hay muchos árboles y jardines pero nada de gente caminando. Buena analogía jajajaja



waver said:


> Tambien deben controlar el crecimiento comercial en las primeras cuadras de Caminos del Inca que esta creciendo sin control.


A Caminos del Inca le faltan árboles y tranquilidad en comparación de las zonas tan bonitas que tiene cerca.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> PD: Al final llegaste a salir, Roberto. Te hubieras dado un salto por el Rímac, como te dije...


Creo que voy a fijar un rango para que no seas malooo.. después de esto tenía clases así que no me podía tomar todo el día. 



Lia_01 said:


> *Roberto, te vi, te vi, te vi. También tomé fotos, hemos estado en el mismo sitio, a la misma hora??? . Telepatía??? No se ve gente, eso sí, hay serenos que cuidan, empleadas del hogar habré visto sólo 2 o 3, perros 2. Un viejito, y un par de viejitas en el parque César Vallejo. No me gustó el parque Bella Luz, muy insípido, sin bancas. Le falta VIDA a esta urbanización. En esa zona si no manejas estás frito, no hay nada cerca, quería tomarme una Coca Cola pero nada, ni una bodeguita por ahí:lol: el CC Caminos del Inca está como a 10 cuadras:cheers:. Es verdad, tampoco he escuchado pájaros como en el Olivar de San Isidro por ejemplo. Pero para mis migrañas si sería ideal vivir ahí, en silencio total, pero las pruebas de los aviones de la FAP si me pusieron los nervios de punta*


Qué coincidencia! jajaja increíble! Justo me faltó el parque Bella Luz.. al parecer no me perdí de mucho. Yo también creo que le falta un poco de vida.. pero bueno eso es lo que le gusta a sus residentes, la tranquilidad. Hubieron pruebas de la FAP? debo haber estado distraído o fácil me acostumbré pues por mi casa pasan los aviones a cada rato... al aeropuerto de Las Palmas está más o menos cerca.

Gracias por sus comentarios Kametza y JBlock!

Saludos a todos :cheers2:


----------



## darkangel87

Pues como dice Lia, es verdad no hay nada cerca, y pues si no tienes carro estas fregado... yo cuando no podia manejar (solo por el hecho de no tener brevete) andaba en bicicleta y me iba en bicicleta por todos lados (hasta que se metieron a robar al garage de mi casa, y se llevaron solo mi bicicleta!!!!)
Una cosa positiva pero que me daba muchisimo miedo, era que en las noches hay un silencio casi absoluto, y las muchas veces que me quedaba solo en casa o tenia que llamar a alguien para que me acompane, o me paseaba por toda la casa viendo si todo estaba bien cerrado, y luego me encerraba en el cuarto de mis papas hahaha. 
Muy buenas las fotos!!! me traen muchos recuerdos!!!


----------



## Canelita

Buenísimas las fotos, Roberto, y linda esa zona, no la conozco pero ahora me doy mejor idea. Me gusta el ambiente residencial del área, no abruma y debe ser muy bueno para el estrés vivir en un lugar así. Me ha hecho recordar a la urbanización Córpac, por lo tranquila y la poca gente circulando por ahí. Y mi prima siempre me comenta de esas casas que se adornan mucho para las fiestas navideñas, a ver si se anima alguien del foro a tomar fotos cuando sea la temporada... 

¡Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## PieroMG

Feliz.


----------



## GatoNegro

roberto vp, que buenas tus fotos, es una parte de Lima que conozco poco pero siempre que ando por ahí me llama la atención por lo tranquilo y ordenado que se ve, muy bueno el recorrido...


----------



## democracia

muy buenas fotos , buen trabajo


----------



## Aedus

Robert, muy buenas fotos. Estás cubriendo una zona que ha sido poco fotografiada en Incascrapers. Tranquila, silenciosa. Eso sí, al vivir por ahí tienes que tener buena memoria para comprar de todo, porque si te olvidaste una caja de fósforos tendrás que sacar el auto y recorrer muchas cuadras!


----------



## W!CKED

Que tranquilidad se respira por esa zona, está muy chévere. Thank you.


----------



## roberto_vp

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!



Canelita said:


> Y mi prima siempre me comenta de esas casas que se adornan mucho para las fiestas navideñas, a ver si se anima alguien del foro a tomar fotos cuando sea la temporada...


Buena idea, aún falta uff.. pero lo tomaré en cuenta 



Limeñito said:


> No se hace extrañar ningún edificio alto.


Pienso lo mismo. Es más, un edificio muy alto en la parte residencial seguramente malograría el entorno.



Arturop said:


> Ponlas en Latinscrapers. Nadie conoce esta zona de Lima. Solo conocen Miraflores y San Isidro.


Lo pensaré, pero creo que sería solo una selección de algunas. Si es que hay un thread sobre este lugar ya tendría que fijarme qué le faltó para ponerlo.



J Block said:


> ...me apena ver como tumban casas para construír edificios.


De todas formas al menos no son tremendas moles lo que construyen acá como en otras zonas.



PieroMG said:


> Jajaja te acercas a mi casa.


Te crees. Tal vez no sería mala idea ir por ahí... :|



darkangel87 said:


> abuuuu mi casa no està en las fotoooooooos!!!!!!!


hno: Qué mal! Como sea, es probable que regrese porque quiero tomar fotos a otra partecita.. si me dices más o menos donde queda más que seguro le tomo foto.


----------



## roberto_vp

Sigue el recorrido, esta vez entrando por la calle Monte Real.

















Un pasaje:










Construcción...










Una casa alguna vez típica de la zona que aún sobrevive:










Av. La Floresta:










Calle Monterey, a la derecha el Colegio Santa María.










Otro edificio:










Continúa La Floresta, con el parque del mismo nombre:










No falta la virgen en el parque, clásica de los parques surcanos:



















Saludos!!!


----------



## J Block

Bravazas las últimas fotos!


----------



## darkangel87

roberto_vp said:


> hno: Qué mal! Como sea, es probable que regrese porque quiero tomar fotos a otra partecita.. si me dices más o menos donde queda más que seguro le tomo foto.


en la cuadra 13 de velasco astete, apenas cruzando Monte Umbroso, al lado de la derecha!


----------



## Lia_01

*Roberto, veo que los edificios al igual que la Aurora en MIraflores no pasan de 4 a 5 pisos. La virgencita es la misma, la VIRGEN MILAGROSA, todos esos parques fueron hechos por el alcalde anterior Dargent, cuñado de Andrade el flaco. buenísimas tus fotos Roberto, pero dime, nadie te pregunta por qué tomas fotos? o tal vez las tomas desde un auto? Ya que a mí siempre me preguntan, y yo digo que trabajo para Inteligencia del Estado, antes decía que trabajaba en la Municipalidad:nutsero como me daban quejas siempre los vecinos y yo estaba en la luna:lol:*


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
No tomo desde el carro, además que salen medio movidas y obstruidas por los límites de la ventana, aún no saco mi brevete. Yo tomo las fotos en caminata e incluso me acomodo para que la toma me sala bien. Hasta ahora no me han preguntado aunque si he recibido miradas un tanto feas y varios OYE! sobre todo tomando a construcciones. En todo caso yo tengo mi excusa (como ando con mis cosas de la universidad) de que estoy haciendo tomas para un trabajo sobre la ciudad o algo así :nuts:


----------



## Limeñito

Las fotos están cada vez mejores.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Mmmm... Sigue sin convencerme... XD




PieroMG said:


> Jajaja te acercas a mi casa.


:rofl:


del maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaL...


----------



## PieroMG

Jajaja te sigues afanando.


----------



## roberto_vp

Continúa este recorrido, esta vez dejando Chacarilla residencial para entrar a una zona relativamente nueva (antes aquí habían solo casas). La cantidad de proyectos es impresionante y por fin se ve más movimiento de personas y vehículos.








Av. Del Pinar:



















Ya están haciendo las bases de este proyecto que va a ocupar 2 terrenos...










En la calle Monte Rosa, todos estos proyectos en una sola cuadra:



















Esta construcción está más avanzada, increíble la velocidad, a las justas van terminando de demoler la casa por un lado y estan construyendo en el otro.



















Al frente un edificio ya terminado y ocupado:



















Calle Monte Grande viniendo de Primavera...










Monte Grande hacia el Centro Comercial...



















La siguiente cuadra de Monte Rosa es más que nada un centro bancario, aunque los pisos superiores también son espacio de oficinas.


----------



## J Block

Wow, se nota que esa zona se está convirtiendo en un pequeño centro financiero. 

En cuanto al antiguo CC Chacarilla, se nota que han pintado los edificios, pero creo que se podría hacer mucho más por esas callecitas. Se podrían convertir en paseos peatonales adoquinados con nuevo mobiliario urbano y playa de estacionamientos subterranea. ¿No les parece? 

En el mapa se aprecia el límite entre Chacarilla y Monterrico, la avenida Caminos del Inca. 

Gracias por las fotos, Roberto!


----------



## Aedus

La Av. Floresta y las calles Monterrey y Monterreal mantienen el mismo aire residencial, silencioso de las zonas mostradas anteriormente, pero estas últimas fotos alrededor del Centro Comercial y Av. El Pinar son diferentes. Como dice J. Block deberían hacer playas de estacionamiento subterráneas antes de que se sienta la falta de espacio en las calles como sucede en muchas zonas de San Isidro.


----------



## Anlysixth

J Block said:


> En el mapa se aprecia el límite entre Chacarilla y Monterrico, la avenida Caminos del Inca.


No sé muy bien como están distribuidas las urbanizaciones de Surco, pero entre Caminos del Inca e Intihuatana no se como se llama esa urbanización, pero Monterrico esta para el Este de Chacarilla, y esa urbanización desconocida esta para el otro lado, limitando con VIPEP que es una urbanización de una cooperativa o algo así en Surquillo. que muchos confunden con La Calera, pero no es, por que la calera esta 3 o 4 cuadras después y es recontra grande.

El Centro Comercial se supone esta en la Urb. Tambo de Monterrico, pero no sé sus limites!!! así que ando medio perdido con la urbanización de Surco.

Como consigo un mapa de urbanizaciones distritales??? alguna idea???


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy buenas tus fotos Roberto y excelentes tu idea de poner planos marcando el recorrido que has hecho con tu cámara.
Coincido con que playas subterráneas, que dentro de poco el tráfico por esa zona será caótico también.
Anly: en el Google busca GUIA TELEFÓNICA, en las páginas de Perú, ahí hay planos, tienes que dar alguna referencia como por ejemplo avenida Primavera o Caminos del Inca.
Creo que en estos foros no se puede poner links, en todo caso te dejo la página para busques el plano del distrito que quieras:http://www.telefonica.com.pe/pamarillas/blancas.html
*


----------



## J Block

Anlysixth said:


> No sé muy bien como están distribuidas las urbanizaciones de Surco, pero entre Caminos del Inca e Intihuatana no se como se llama esa urbanización, pero Monterrico esta para el Este de Chacarilla, y esa urbanización desconocida esta para el otro lado, limitando con VIPEP que es una urbanización de una cooperativa o algo así en Surquillo. que muchos confunden con La Calera, pero no es, por que la calera esta 3 o 4 cuadras después y es recontra grande.
> 
> El Centro Comercial se supone esta en la Urb. Tambo de Monterrico, pero no sé sus limites!!! así que ando medio perdido con la urbanización de Surco.
> 
> Como consigo un mapa de urbanizaciones distritales??? alguna idea???


Unos amigos de mi familia viven justo en esa zona entre Intihuatana y Caminos del Inca, en la calle Toquepala, a unas dos cuadras del centro comercial (en el mapa aparece Toquepala, comienza en la calle Cañón del Pato). Su dirección es Calle Toquepala, Monterrico.

Pensándolo bien tienes razón, Monterrico está al este de Chacarilla, llegando al restaurante Donatello en la avenida Encalada. Qué extraño, no?

Sin embargo, yo creía que el Centro Caminos del Inca estaba en Chacarilla, puesto a que también se le llama Centro Comercial Chacarilla.


----------



## Limanidad

Buenas fotos, la construcción en esa zona si que esta en su apogeo; pero, realmente, ignoro si alguién lo ha notado pero estos edificios me parecen primos hermanos. Como ya dijeron esto traerá mayor tránsito a una zona que a ciertas horas se puede poner insoportable, sobre todo si la única vía de salida será Monterrey para los que quieran tomar Caminos por decir un ejemplo. Le tomaste una foto a una de mis panaderias favoritas "La casa del pan"


----------



## paquinho

al oeste de Caminos del Inca esta Higuereta, al menos a la altura de la cdra 6 que es donde vivo.


----------



## Anlysixth

Limanidad said:


> Le tomaste una foto a una de mis panaderias favoritas "La casa del pan"


Te gusta la Casa del Pan, es de la Familia Cordano (bueno por tradición por que ahora tienen otros accionistas también) sus postres, tortitas, y dulces eran una maravilla, recuerdo que solíamos comer borrachitos de chocolate casi a diario, y los super mousses que preparaban ummmmmmm, la ultima vez que fui no me convenció mucho y termine endulzandome el día en L'Hermitage, espero que La Casa del Pan vuelva a tener la magnifica repostería de hace 2 años.

Por otro lado, tienen razón, esa zona no tiene las vías apropiadas para soportar un trafico muy pesado, como se hará con las nuevos edificios de oficinas que se están haciendo???


----------



## W!CKED

Esos edificios de oficina se ven recontra paja. 

Que buenas fotos ah.


----------



## Limanidad

Anlysixth L'Hermitage, me había olvidado; espero que Roberto se halla dado una vuelta por ahí y le haya tomado unas fotos a la tienda.


----------



## darkangel87

Muy cierto a partir desde caminos del inca hacia pedro venturo la urbanizacion se llama Higuereta, y si no me equivoco corresponde al "cuadrilatero" formado por las calle Marcona, Avenida Caminos del Inca, Av. Higuereta y Pedro Venturo.
Es una urbanizacion desarrollada por una constructora a inicios de los 70, por eso todas las casas, o casi todas, de las Calles Cadiz y Marcona son iguales en configuracion (aunque ahora estan todas modificadas, queda una que otra de la configuracion original) y pues parece que luego la constructora al no verlo muy efectivo, se puso a vender terrenos, que segun mi abuela, costaba 1 sol peruano al metro cuadrado, porque por esas zonas todavia no habia casi nada urbanizada... es mas... la avenida Benavides llegaba entonces solo hasta el ovalo Higuereta!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

A estas horas a las que posteo... pero mejor tarde que muy tarde 

Este es un pequeño paréntesis por encargo especial.

La cuadra 12 de la Av. Velasco Astete (ojalá haya dado con lo que buscabas!)


----------



## roberto_vp

Continuando con el recorrido, aún en la zona comercial...








La esquina del Centro Comercial Caminos del Inca:










Esta vez si noté las prácticas de la Fuerza Aérea, todo el tiempo escuchando helicópteros y aviones pasando bajísimo.










Av. Caminos del Inca:










ESE pasaje, de día se ve tan tranquilito...



















Ace Home Center, que ya le quitaron el aviso... será que viene el cambio por la marca Maestro?










Cablelandia, Surco










Ya en la Av. Primavera, varias tiendas:




























Centro Comercial frente a Wong:



















Otro encarguito.. lo encontré!










Esquina con Monte Grande:










:cheers: (no, la verdad no porque el resfriado aún me persigue )


----------



## darkangel87

Mi caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! graciaaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelente! por fin!


----------



## Limanidad

Buena master y con femina incluida que mejor manera de mostrar L'Hermitage.kay:
Al menos por esa zona todos los cables conducen a la central que ya esta en Surquillo
Gracias


----------



## roberto_vp

Sigo por la Av. Primavera, en esta parte hay locales varios buenos restaurantes, entre otros negocios.








Comenzando en Antica, restaurante de comida italiana, con su decoración rústica.










En la siguiente cuadra, Bocatta:










Ferrini, tienda de muebles










San Antonio, panadería y pastelería:










Al frente, un local de HSBC:










Av. Del Pinar hacia San Borja:



















Hacia Surco:










Vista de la Av. Primavera:


----------



## roberto_vp

Av. La Floresta hacia San Borja:










En la esquina, restaurante José Antonio:



















Parque María Parado de Bellido:










Joyería y en la vereda las obras que ya son cosa común en Lima.










El Spa de la ahora ¿tía, madrastra? Gisela Valcárcel:










Recién terminada esta tienda de ropa:










El canal viene cargado...


----------



## roberto_vp

Otra de la Av. Primavera:










Delicass:










Tanta, de Gastón Acurio:



















Al frente, restaurante Al Asador:










Bodega de la Trattoria, de Ugo Plevisani:



















Av. Primavera antes del cruce con Velasco Astete:










En el mencionado cruce, las bienvenidas de Surco y de San Borja:



















Saludos!!!


----------



## J Block

Ohh, te paseaste por la zona comercial más nice de Chacarilla. 

Esa es una de mis zonas favoritas. Eso sí, no vale la pena almorzar en José Antonio...pésimo servicio y la comida no justifica el precio.


----------



## kaMetZa

Aaaaaaaaso qué tal paseo ahh! Chéveres las últimas fotos, las tiendas y restaurantes en esa zona se ven bien!


----------



## Limanidad

Creo sin temor a equivocarme una de las zonas más Gourmet de Lima, muy buenas fotos Roberto bastantes descriptivas de la zona.


----------



## roberto_vp

Gracias por sus comentarios, continúa el thread regresando a zonas residenciales.

Esta vez le toca a la parte perteneciente a San Borja, "Comunidad ejemplar y feliz"








Av. Velasco Astete














































Av. Esmeralda:



















El Pentagonito y alrededor de él una de las aceras más utilizadas para hacer deporte, además de una ciclovía.


----------



## roberto_vp

Siguiendo en la Av. Esmeralda:




























Parque Buen Retiro, este lado realmente parece un pequeño bosque.



















Monumento:



















La anchísima Av. La Floresta



















Calle Trinidad:


----------



## J Block

Me gustaron las últimas fotos. Toda esa zona del Pentagonito es bien verde.


----------



## Lia_01

*muy lindas tus fotos roberto. Veo que también hay una Bodega de la trattoria en Chacarilla, muy similar a la de la avenida Armendáriz. el Obelisco de Buenos Aires en pleno Chacarilla?:lol:Muy verde toda la zona. cuántos restaurant.*


----------



## ZoilaL

Que fotos mas bonitas......me hacen recordar tanto y tantas cosas a la vez, siete años sin pisar Lima es bastante.......... porfa ... sigue subiendo por la Av. Primavera hasta la UPC PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE.... desde ahora adoro skyscrapercity y el foro peruano. GRACIAS MILES ROBERTO


----------



## alvarobendezu

Alrededores del Pentagonito, una de las mejores zonas de Lima.
Buen recorrido.


----------



## roberto_vp

J Block said:


> Toda esa zona del Pentagonito es bien verde.





alvarobendezu said:


> Alrededores del Pentagonito, una de las mejores zonas de Lima.
> Buen recorrido.


:yes:



Lia_01 said:


> *Veo que también hay una Bodega de la trattoria en Chacarilla, muy similar a la de la avenida Armendáriz. el Obelisco de Buenos Aires en pleno Chacarilla?:lol:Muy verde toda la zona. cuántos restaurant.*


Ambas trattorias son buenazas :drool:. Por otra parte creo que se puede homenajear con monumentos más creativos.



ZoilaL said:


> ... porfa ... sigue subiendo por la Av. Primavera hasta la UPC PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE.... desde ahora adoro skyscrapercity y el foro peruano. GRACIAS MILES ROBERTO


 ...lo tomaré en cuenta entre mis opciones para futuros threads (además que significa cruzar el dichoso puente jajajaja)


----------



## roberto_vp

Esta es la última actualización del thread, espero que les haya gustado!! 








Av. La Foresta desde el parque María Parado:










Berma de la avenida:










Edificios...










Casas...










Calle Monte Mayor:










Entrando por Monte Umbroso...



















Me encantó este Volvo tan rechonchito 










Esquina con Monte Carmelo:




























Llego al cruce con Velasco Astete, la última foto:










FIN!


----------



## Chocaviento

Es tan lindo hacer un viaje imaginario hasta estos lugares  gracias por las fotos  muy lindas


----------



## kaMetZa

Paja el auto ah!

Y chévere tu recorrido, ha sido un gusto 'acompañarte' virtualmente!! xD 
Muy bueno el thread Roberto!! Gracias por las fotos! Lo malo es q entre tanto thread 'revivido' se pierde tu hilo.


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
No sé porque me encanta, ya hasta lo tengo de display!


----------



## kaMetZa

roberto_vp said:


> ^^
> No sé porque me encanta, ya hasta lo tengo de display!


JAJAJA Qué afanoso xD!


----------



## PieroMG

te afanas...y con roche.


----------



## Lia_01

*roberto, dejo mensajes pero se borran sólos. vamos a ver si este entra. muy bonita zona, tiene mucho verde, algo solitaria nomás. Veo la pista de la avenida La Floresta como abierta, habrá sido desde el terremoto de agosto? El carro está bacán*


----------



## Limanidad

Muy provechosas tus andanzas fotográficas por Chacarilla. Y coincidiendo con los demás ese Volvo es la cereza en el pastel, unos de mis favoritos también; de hecho se trata del modelo Volvo PV-544 que se comenzo a construir allá por 1958; creo que el PT Cruiser de Chrysler es una inspiración de este clásico sueco.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Paja, ah... Pero sigue sin convencerme. Jaja, no, broma. Dicen que van a remodelar la avenida Primavera? Ojalá que sí. Es un caos por las mañanas.


----------



## esteban21

asu!! quien iba a decir que iba a ver mi jato en un foto colgada en esta pagina... increible.... muy buenas fotos... felicitaciones....


----------



## rasogu

Nice la zona, recuerdo que me quede un par de veces en calle Quiroga la que esta entre el limite de el Tambo de monterrico e Higuereta, pero fuera que la zona es regularmente agradable,los alrededores no me gustaron, sobre todo la parte de san borja donde caminos del inca se llama san luis, aparte del limite de surquillo hacia el sur.

Definitivamente no hay nada como el este pasando caminos del inca, alli si se puede decir que cambia todo.


----------



## jos18g

hermosisimo chacarilla.


----------



## Cazafantasias

roberto_vp said:


>


^^Siempre me gustó la fachada de las lavanderías Martinizing. Se ve como una mezcla armoniosa entre arquitectura antigua y moderna. Me gustaban más los colores que tenía años atrás, fachada azul oscuro, arco y logo blancos.



roberto_vp said:


>


^^Qué tranquilos se ven esos chupódromos durante el día.


----------

